# Looking to try a Fruit Port Tester... Any Recipes?



## DanRM (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi all, I've been looking to try making a Port using some of the things I've got in my freezer. Only looking to do say a 1Gal batch (maybe 2) in case it doesn't work out too well. And not to ruin my stock until next season as I have a few other things planned until then

I have read that it's roughly 8lbs fruit per Gallon? but wouldn't mind help on proportions to get a good flavour

Can anyone give me a hand on a Recipe/method with what I've got at the moment?

10lbs - Frozen Winter fruits mix
3 1/2 lbs - Blueberries
9lbs Elderberries
17lbs Damsons
8 1/2 lbs Blackberries
19lbs Sloes

I'm looking to fortify using Brandy, I have 3L of Blackberry Brandy coming up to it's 12 months, which I thought about using (if this will work)

Thanks
Dan


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 29, 2016)

There is a Dragon Blood Port type recipe on here somewhere. We used to have a port section and I don't remember what happened to it or where it was moved. Hopefully someone else will chime in.
In a nutshell, per gallon, you use approx. 9lbs. fruit, then when at 1.020, add sugar to push up to 1.050. You also add blackberry brandy and blueberry vodka along the way. 
I have the recipe at home if it can't be found on here.


----------



## Grabo (Nov 29, 2016)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44437

I plan to make this recipe next year, so I saved it


----------

